# NFL To Let TV Dictate Which Games They Want To Air.



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Click here to read the NY times article

This idea has been in the air quite sometime. Not a very good idea, I feel it would hurt the smaller market teams, and the ones less competitive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

So much for seeing Atlanta and Detroit games on television for a while. I would assume that local teams games would still be shown but other lame regional games dismissed for bigger matchups regardless of their locale. In that respect, this could be a good thing too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

This idea stinks! So MNF gets all of the "good" games. This makes the Sunday Ticket package to be less desirable. Who wants to see Atlanta play Detroit every week? Once we do, then it's on to MNF. I'm not in favor of this idea at all. Hope it doesn't happen!


----------

